# Cracking sound in shoulder/arm?



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

When I hold Chanel, sometimes I hear her arms kind of pop, like a snapping sound. And one time I was holding her and she lifted her right leg and I heard a pop. I think it's coming from her shoulder near the socket that connects the arm. You know how when people stretch your arm may "give"...but she is only 18 weeks old...strange? Overly worried? Help! She still runs like nothing is wrong. I have touched her and nothing...she seems find.

I am worried because about 4 years ago I adopted a Maltese mix pup, 10 months old, and the same day I took her to the vet and found out she had two severe luxating patellas in her hind legs...at 10 months old. I was in college, part time job, I had to take her back to the rescue because I couldn't afford the surgery. SHe was the sweetest thing!

So, I have had this experience and know that fixing luxating patellas, etc. is costly. Am I freaking out?

Thanks for any input!

~Elegant


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I have to agree with Nichole. It won't hurt to have it checked out and it is better to be prepared than not. Good luck and please let us know what happens.

Judi


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Have any of you ever heard any of these sounds occasionally with your pups?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

No, not us.

Judi


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

not heard it on the girls either....


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'd take her to the vet.

Casper's leg popped once when I set him down in my leg. Now a loud pop, but a tiny, little pop. I listened for days, but I didn't hear anything else. No one else in the room heard it.


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

I have never heard any popping sounds either, sorry!







Take her to the vet and get it checked out!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I went to the vet a couple days after having purchased her and she said everything was fine...but I don't know. And I did ask her about it and she said Chanel was fine. I guess I'll have to get x-rays. Don't know how much that will cost. I was looking up some things online, and sometimes people get rotator cuff tears in their shoulders and they start hearing snapping/crackling sounds...that might be it.

Thanks for your input.

~Elegant


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

good luck with chanel. hopefully its nothing. i remember we used to pick up ellie when she was a puppy and she would make a grunting sound EVERY TIME...we thought we were hurting her. lol


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

Meesta jumped onto the couch this morning and I heard a tiny pop! I think it is kinda like when your ankle or knee pops after you have been sitting for awhile, then get up. I hope so anyways! This is the first time I have heard it.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

when ellie was a puppy she would run up the stairs and at every step you would hear a popping sound from her knees. i asked the vet, he checked her knees and said that she was fine. when she got to be around 10-11 months old, she stopped with the popping sound.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Aug 16 2004, 08:52 AM
> *when ellie was a puppy she would run up the stairs and at every step you would hear a popping sound from her knees. i asked the vet, he checked her knees and said that she was fine. when she got to be around 10-11 months old, she stopped with the popping sound.*


 Tuffy grew out of his knee popping too.. When he was just a little puppy I would hear the popping quite a bit, especially when he'd run around, but now he doesn't have it at all.


----------

